# Hey Stuka, BMW brakes as they should come? Rotora 4 pot caliper kits



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All

Got our new brakes from Rotora. It's a 4 pot set-up that uses OEM sized rotors with a new pad retention system from what we used at Cal Speedway and PIR (if anybody remembers the chrome plated test calipers).

Some of the stuff that came in the complete kit









Front brake installed









Rear brake installed


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

They look great.:thumbup: 

I thought you were going to use the factory casted holes Euro M3 rotors?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> They look great.:thumbup:
> 
> I thought you were going to use the factory casted holes Euro M3 rotors?


We could use the competition package rear rotors - but we want to evaluate these.


----------

